# New Blog Post- Pray for Japan



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2011)

Check out the new blog post here:
Pray for Japan- A Blog by Sara Motomura-Broida


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 23, 2011)

All this is very scary that the brain refuses to believe it.
Do not stop to admire the strong Japanese people.
Let God help through these difficult days, will Give strength and patience


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful prayer.


----------

